# Photos of food.



## Capt Lightning (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm very uneasy about photographing plates of food.  If I went to a Michelin starred restaurant where the food was not only delicious, but a work of art on a plate,  I might be tempted to take a picture.  However, on other sites, I've seen pictures of meals, and to be honest, I've seen prettier car crashes!

I've only ever taken two photos of dishes, one of a dessert that I ate in Lisbon and one of ice cream that I ate in Germany. 

Anyone take photos of food,  or like me, do you simply prefer eating it?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

I have taken a few photos of food.  One was of the pot of stew I made and the other was of the pot of soup I made.  Both were pretty colorful.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

On some special occasions, such as at a restaurant I'll take a picture, especially if it's something that I'll want to remember later.  Good example, last year I went to the Capitol Grille for my 60th birthday and the meal was (as expected) exquisite!  Everything about the experience was top notch from service to food presentation and certainly flavor, so I did take some shots.  I've also taken pictures of meals that I've prepared, or something special that my wife makes.  A few years ago we were in Nova Scotia and went to a highly recommended restaurant.  It was a tiny place, but the food was amazing (and simply prepared).  Nothing special about the presentation, but I took a photo to capture the experience and also to remind myself just what a great meal we had that evening.  I have some friends on Facebook who seem to take photos of every meal they eat out at a restaurant and feel the need to share that with everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> On some special occasions, such as at a restaurant I'll take a picture, especially if it's something that I'll want to remember later.  Good example, last year I went to the Capitol Grille for my 60th birthday and the meal was (as expected) exquisite!  Everything about the experience was top notch from service to food presentation and certainly flavor, so I did take some shots.  I've also taken pictures of meals that I've prepared, or something special that my wife makes.  A few years ago we were in Nova Scotia and went to a highly recommended restaurant.  It was a tiny place, but the food was amazing (and simply prepared).  Nothing special about the presentation, but I took a photo to capture the experience and also to remind myself just what a great meal we had that evening.  I have some friends on Facebook who seem to take photos of every meal they eat out at a restaurant and feel the need to share that with everyone.


I know people that like to share food pics all the time, too!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I know people that like to share food pics all the time, too!



Of course, I HAD to share the shot of the cake my wife just made me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm still tasting that cake through the computer But while I regularly take pics of cats, dogs, and plants ...it's never been food. My son and his wife are amusing however. Every meal they eat out, probably even Burger King, goes on social media before they chow down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Of course, I HAD to share the shot of the cake my wife just made me.


Well, of course, something that good has to be photograghed!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm still tasting that cake through the computer But while I regularly take pics of cats, dogs, and plants ...it's never been food. My son and his wife are amusing however. Every meal they eat out, probably even Burger King, goes on social media before they chow down.


Even BK, huh, that's funny!! lol


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

I've had a couple of photos of homemade birthday cakes, but not of just ordinary food.  This is what I had for supper tonight, though:


----------

